# les Émirats arabes unis - liaison



## yuechu

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si les deux liaisons dans "Émirats arabes unis" se font normalement par tous les Francophones.. et si oui, est-ce qu'elles sont facultatives ou obligatoires ? (Est-ce que c'est tout le monde qui les fait ?)

Merci !


----------



## Fanfan78

Bonjour Baosheng,

Non, peu de Français font ces liaisons, à part la toute première entre _les_ et _émirats_.


----------



## luisgdl

J'ai toujours entendu prononcer Emirats Arabes Unis sans liaison, pourtant il est courant de faire la liaison dans d'autres groupes de mots au pluriel, est-ce qu'il s'agit donc d'un cas de liaison facultative?


----------



## TRADLADY

En fait si on fait la liaison cela donne quelque chose de très lourd à l'oreille

les z émirats z arabes z unis

donc par convenance et par habitude on ne fait pas la liaison dans ce nom de pays sauf le premier z on dit les z émirats arabes unis.
Bonne journée
TL


----------



## janpol

ça supposerait qu'on prononce le e de "arabes"
"Etats (z) Unis = on fait la liaison


----------



## TRADLADY

Pas forcément
autour de moi on dit les z émirats arabunis


----------



## Maître Capello

Je prononce comme Tradlady: [le.z‿e.mi.ʁa.a.ʁa.by.ni]


----------



## claudiaShatha

les émirats Arabes unis =

les "zémira" arabes unis sans liaison ceci pour l euphonie


----------



## janpol

Tradlady, je me suis mal expliqué : je suis d'accord avec toi !


----------



## GPF

Bonjour,

J’aimerais émettre une hypothèse.

Dans les « Émirats arabes unis », le nom « Émirats » est suivi de deux adjectifs juxtaposés (« arabes » et « unis »). Or, s’il est permis (mais non obligatoire) de faire la liaison entre un nom pluriel et l’adjectif qui le suit, est-ce le cas entre deux adjectifs juxtaposés ? Il me semble que non, la liaison « arabe zuni » paraissant un peu choquante à l’oreille.

Malheureusement, je n’ai pas trouvé ce cas traité dans les ouvrages abordant la question de la liaison. Notez qu’en français, juxtaposer les adjectifs n’est pas possible dans tous les cas et n’est donc pas quelque chose d’aussi courant que dans les autres langues. Qui plus est, la plupart des adjectifs commencent par des consonnes. La rareté de ce cas explique donc peut-être que les auteurs aient omis de le mentionner.

Si mon explication est correcte, il serait donc permis de dire les « zémira zarabe uni » ou les « zémira arabe uni ». Mais la gêne à faire la liaison avant « arabes » mais pas avant « unis », sans pouvoir expliquer facilement cette dissymétrie, a sans doute conduit les Français, la plupart du temps, à abandonner également la première liaison.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne pense pas que le problème vienne du fait que ce soient deux adjectifs plutôt qu'un nom et un adjectif… On pourrait en effet considérer le nom propre _Arabes_ plutôt que l'adjectif _arabes_ et on aurait exactement le même problème d'euphonie. Par exemple, dans _les Arabes unis dans la tourmente_, il serait tout aussi inhabituel de faire la liaison avec _unis_.

Par ailleurs, le problème demeure entre _Émirats_ et _arabes_ : on ne fait généralement pas non plus la liaison à cet endroit-là alors qu'il s'agit bien d'un nom pluriel et d'un adjectif. En fait, si la liaison entre un nom pluriel et un adjectif est certes possible, elle est plutôt rare dans la pratique, sans doute pour éviter le double [z]. (En ce sens, j'ai l'impression que ce serait plutôt _les États-Unis_ qui fait figure d'exception.) Or pour _les Émirats arabes unis_, il y en aurait en fait trois (_les‿Émirats‿arabes‿unis_ ), rendant ainsi ces deux dernières liaisons d'autant plus improbables.


----------



## GPF

Bonjour Maître Capello,

Si vous le voulez bien, restons-en aux épithètes. Dans « les Arabes (sont) unis dans la tourmente », on a un adjectif attribut. Je ne connais aucun cas dans la langue française où il serait possible de faire la liaison entre le sujet et son attribut lorsque la copule est sous-entendue. D’ailleurs, il n’y a que dans un titre où on l’écrirait ainsi. Dans le corps du texte, il y aurait une virgule, marquant ainsi nettement la disjonction. Il en irait de même pour une épithète détachée.

Dans les émirats arabes, la liaison est facultative, comme entre tout nom pluriel et l’épithète qui le qualifie. « Pays arabes » peut se prononcer « péï zarabe » ou « péï arabe ». Le premier est plus soutenu.

Mais il y a effectivement une tendance de plus en plus marquée à délaisser les liaisons facultatives, bien qu’elles soient une manière d’éviter la laideur de l’hiatus. Hiatus qui, il est vrai, ne serait pas présent dans le cas d’une hypothétique coalition des Arabes unis, puisque, si l’on ne faisait pas la liaison, il y aurait enchaînement (arabuni).

Edit : Notez en outre qu’il n’est pas exact que les États-Unis fassent figure d’exception. Dans les Provinces-Unies, on fait également la liaison (province zuni) et non l’enchaînement (provinçuni).

Un autre exemple pour tenter d’étayer ma théorie :

Dans « les équipes européennes », je peux faire ou non la liaison entre « équipes » et « européennes ». Il en va de même pour « les équipes éliminées ».

En revanche, si les deux adjectifs se suivent, faire la liaison entre les deux adjectifs dans « les équipes européennes éliminées » sonnerait faux à l’oreille.


----------



## k@t

C’est vrai que peu de publications (en tout cas celles accessibles sur le Net) semblent aborder la question.

Si j’en crois *cette source*, la liaison entre deux adjectifs juxtaposés ferait partie des *liaisons interdites* (on ne dispose que d’un maigre extrait, mais vu ce qui précède la partie qui nous intéresse, il y a tout lieu de penser qu’il s’agit bien d’une énumération des cas de liaisons interdites).


> 8) après les pronoms "ils" et "elles" â la forme interrogative inversée dans les formes verbales composées: vont-ils / arriver, sont-ils / entrés, vont-elles/ écouter, a-t-on / eu le temps 9) dans les mots composés au pluriel: les salles / â manger, *10) entre deux adjectifs: des raisins blancs / italiens*



(  : Tout ce qui suit n’est que très subjectif, très personnel, fondé sur ma seule intuition.)

C’est vrai que dans l’exemple donné _*raisins blancs italiens*_, la liaison semble « bizarre », quoique ! en fait pas tant que ça. 
Là, par exemple, elle me parait plus difficile : _Des femmes noires américaines.
_
Mais si maintenant je prends *Des films noirs américains*, selon l’interprétation (genre cinématographique ou culture afro-américaine), je ne ferais pas la liaison de la même façon :

_[Films noirs] américains_ = liaison éventuellement possible (peut-être parce que dans ce cas _*films noirs*_ est plus senti comme un tout-substantif que comme un substantif + un adjectif ? En passant, on se trouve dans le même cas qu'avec les _raisins blancs_).

_Films [noirs américains]_ = liaison moins évidente (ce qui va d’ailleurs à l’encontre de la règle qui veut que la liaison est souvent obligatoire pour les mots composés et les locutions).

Et pour suivre la piste euphonique évoquée par Maître C., si toutefois on en faisait, ferait-on moins de liaisons selon la densité des _*z*_ ?
_Des serpents grecs inoffensifs.
Des animaux grecs inoffensifs.
Des serpents africains inoffensifs.
Des animaux africains inoffensifs._

Il faudrait constituer un important corpus faisant varier différentes paramètres et le soumettre à un large panel de locuteurs !


----------



## Bezoard

Fouché, dans son _Traité de prononciation française_, p.449, dit bien qu'il n'y a pas de liaison entre un adjectif qualificatif au singulier ou au pluriel et un adjectif ou un participe passé : _l'événement merveilleux | attendu, un palais princier |accueillant, [...] des dépenses immenses | engagées. _Il examine néanmoins des exceptions comme pour les groupes adjectivaux commençant par grand _: un portail grand ouvert._
Voir aussi :
Orthographe et prononciation en français


----------



## Maître Capello

GPF said:


> « Pays arabes » peut se prononcer « péï zarabe » ou « péï arabe ». Le premier est plus soutenu.


Certes, mais dans ce cas il n'y a bien sûr aucune liaison devant _pays_ puisque ce mot commence par une consonne : _les*/*pays_. Il est donc beaucoup plus courant de faire la liaison devant _arabes_ :

_les*/*pays*/*arabes_ 
_les*/*pays*‿*arabes_  (une seule liaison)

Encore une fois, c'est avant tout la *multiplication* des liaisons que l'on évite. 

_les‿équipes‿éliminées_  → _les‿équipes*/*éliminées_ 
_les‿équipes‿européennes‿éliminées_  → _les‿équipes*/*européennes*/*éliminées_ 



> Dans les Provinces-Unies, on fait également la liaison (province zuni) et non l’enchaînement (provinçuni).


Je fais l'enchaînement en ce qui me concerne…


----------



## GPF

Bonjour à tous,

Merci à k@t et à Bezoard pour les références citées. Mmes Mahvash Ghavimi et Giti Dayhim n’ont probablement fait que reproduire ce qu’elles ont trouvé chez Fouché et Warnant, les deux références dans ce domaine.

On a donc la confirmation que la liaison entre deux adjectifs juxtaposés est interdite.

J’essaierai de poster ce soir ou ce week-end ce qu’en dit Léon Warnant dans son _Dictionnaire de la prononciation française_, dont le second livre cité par Bezoard est un résumé.



Maître Capello said:


> Encore une fois, c'est avant tout la *multiplication* des liaisons que l'on évite.
> _les‿équipes‿éliminées_  → _les‿équipes*/*éliminées_
> _les‿équipes‿européennes‿éliminées_  → _les‿équipes*/*européennes*/*éliminées_



C’est votre sentiment. Mais je n’ai jamais vu d’ouvrages de phonologie dire que multiplier les liaisons serait quelque chose de blâmable. Au contraire, ils énoncent que délaisser les liaisons facultatives appartient à un niveau de langue plus relâché. En outre, cela ne choque pas non plus mon oreille parisienne, même si bien sûr l’absence de liaison tend à se généraliser (et pas seulement lorsque le nom commence par une voyelle). 
(...)

Personnellement, je vois une différence entre_ les‿équipes‿européennes‿éliminées _et _les‿imaginaires‿îles‿idylliques_, où le fait de faire toutes les liaisons, bien qu’exhalant une fragrance littéraire peu naturelle à l’oral, ne détonne pas.

En ce qui concerne Provinces-Unies, je vous concède que la liaison n’est pas aussi généralisée que dans États-Unis. Mais justement, cela ne vient guère étançonner votre théorie, « provinces » commençant par une consonne et « États » par une voyelle.

Pour toutes ces raisons, et bien que j’apprécie en règle générale vos interventions, il m'est difficile de vous suivre dans le cas présent.


----------



## Maître Capello

GPF said:


> Mais je n’ai jamais vu d’ouvrages de phonologie dire que multiplier les liaisons serait quelque chose de blâmable.


Je ne crois pas avoir jamais dit que c'était blâmable… Je me borne à dire que c'est rare dans la langue courante et donc plutôt à éviter, a fortiori pour un apprenant du français. Vous semblez d'ailleurs en convenir puisque vous dites vous-même que ce serait peu naturel.



> Au contraire, ils énoncent que délaisser les liaisons facultatives appartient à un niveau de langue plus relâché.


Je suis bien de leur avis pour les liaisons simples, uniques : il est plus soigné de les faire. Mais faire successivement autant de liaisons dans les exemples précités me semble davantage affecté que soutenu.

(...)


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Je fais l'enchaînement en ce qui me concerne…


 Moi aussi.  
Sinon, à mon  avis il faudrait prononcer le « e » de Provinces pour faire la liaison.    

Je suis d'accord partout avec le reste de tes interventions, MC.  Je ne trouve  le « zozotage » ni élégant, ni soutenu.  
Je dirais plutôt... risible. 

Bref, je suis de ces personnes qui ne font pas les liaisons facultatives entre un nom pluriel et un adjectif. 
À priori lorsque c'est précédé d'un article pluriel.   Des z'histoires / amusantes... oui.  Mais  _des z'histoires z'amusantes_ ?  Non merci,  pas moi. 
Relâché ?  Je ne suis pas d'accord.   « Non soutenu » et « relâché » ne sont pas synonymes, à mon avis.


----------



## Bezoard

GPF said:


> Mais je n’ai jamais vu d’ouvrages de phonologie dire que multiplier les liaisons serait quelque chose de blâmable. Au contraire, ils énoncent que délaisser les liaisons facultatives appartient à un niveau de langue plus relâché.


Ben quand même :


> Dans la conversation, la liaison des mots est en quelque sorte arbitraire: elle s'observe suivant le degré de familiarité. Il y a sans doute certaines liaisons que le rapport des mots rend indispensables; mais ce serait marquer de l'affectation et du pédantisme, et prouver que l'on ignore le bon usage, que de faire toutes les liaisons sans discernement. On ne doit jamais perdre de vue qu'une conversation familière admet une foule d'hiatus, qui contribuent à donner au langage de la grâce et du naturel. Les personnes de goût, loin de craindre ces hiatus, les font au contraire avec connaissance de cause, dégageant ainsi le débit d'une infinité de sons qu'il serait fatigant d'entendre dans la familiarité. — Dans une conversation sérieuse, où le ton familier ne saurait être admis, la liaison des mots s'observe davantage; néanmoins, il ne faut pas lier tous les mots comme on le fait dans la lecture publique, dans le discours soutenu, dans la déclamation; en un mot, il ne faut jamais s'éloigner du naturel. — On prouve, dans la conversation, qu'on est initié au langage de la bonne compagnie, quand on ne fait que les liaisons rigoureusement indispensables; on prouve, au contraire, que l'on manque d'usage, quand on fait toutes les liaisons.


(Je confesse que ça date un peu...)


----------



## Reynald

Maître Capello said:


> _les‿équipes‿éliminées_  → _les‿équipes*/*éliminées_
> _les‿équipes‿européennes‿éliminées_  → _les‿équipes*/*européennes*/*éliminées_


Bien que n'étant pas suisse ce serait aussi ma prononciation. 

La prononciation de toutes les liaisons facultatives dans la langue de tous les jours serait ridicule. Mais même dans une prise de parole publique elles ne sont jamais toutes réalisées. Les mêmes, d'ailleurs, pouvant l'être ou non à quelques phrases de distance.

Il y a en France une station de radio qui se flatte de défendre la francophonie. Les lecteurs des bulletins d'information ont sans doute la consigne de faire _toutes_ les liaisons facultatives. L'effet en est à la fois ridicule, tant il sonne affecté, et agaçant. Cette obsession de la liaison provoque d'ailleurs chez eux, en plus, de nombreuses erreurs, toutes sortes de _liaisons mal-t-à propos_ qui accentuent l'effet forcé.
Mais je pense qu'il y a, de leur point de vue, la volonté de marquer clairement une appartenance sociale.


----------



## plantin

Dans mon entourage, et moi-même, en cas de pluriel avec un e final, on fait la liaison en gardant le e muet: les zéquip'zéliminées, les Provins'zunies, des zhistoir'zamusantes...


----------



## Nicomon

plantin said:


> les zéquip'zéliminées, les Provins'zunies, des zhistoir'zamusantes...


  Bien que  je ne fasse pas les liaisons facultatives en général, je trouve assez facile de prononcer le premier et le troisième (succession _p'z_ ou _r'z_)...
en gardant le « e » muet.  Mais la succession _s'z_ de _Provins'zunies_  « bloque à la sortie », chez moi.


----------



## Bezoard

Je gage que dans la conversation non surveillée, "sz" devient "provinZZunies".


----------



## Nicomon

Peut-être.  Mais disons que je préfère le son (enchaînement sans liaison, donc)  de  _provinSSunies._


----------



## danielc

L'euphonie compte aussi, non seulement la mulitiplication de liaisons. Dire "arabz-unis" demande une liaison après une consonne  _b _qui oblige et la fermeture de la bouche, et la fonction des cordes vocales, avant la liaison en question. Une liaison plus forcée que celle après une voyelle, où après une consonne accomplie avec la bouche ouverte ou qui ne fait pas tant travailler les cordes vocales-

Je suis d'accord avec Nicomon dans sa contribution# 23, il est facile de prononcer un "_p'z_ ou _r'z". _Au Canada, les _r_ en position finale sont souvent légèrement prononcés, ce qui rend plus facile la liaison.



Nicomon said:


> Mais  _des z'histoires z'amusantes_ ?  Non merci,  pas moi.
> Relâché ?  Je ne suis pas d'accord.   « Non soutenu » et « relâché » ne sont pas synonymes, à mon avis.



Vous vous contredisez. Vous ne voulez pas dire "_des z'histoires z'amusantes"_?  dans #19, mais vous l'acceptez dans #23? Cette liaison ne me choque pas. Mais "arabz" est forcé.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne me contredis pas du tout.  Vous avez mal lu/interprété.  
J'ai écrit que je trouvais les successions p'z et r'z  plus faciles à prononcer que s'z... pas que je les ferais moi-même.

Comme je n'aime pas le zozotage, que je trouve plus ridicule qu'élégant, je ne fais pas les liaisons facultatives. Un point c'est tout.


----------



## GPF

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne crois pas avoir jamais dit que c'était blâmable… Je me borne à dire que c'est rare dans la langue courante et donc plutôt à éviter, a fortiori pour un apprenant du français. Vous semblez d'ailleurs en convenir puisque vous dites vous-même que ce serait peu naturel.


Je ne fais pas la liaison entre _Émirats_ et _arabes_ dans la conversation courante, ni d’ailleurs, par habitude, dans la lecture. J’avais juste dit que cette liaison était facultative, contrairement à celle entre _arabes_ et _unis_ qui est interdite. Je vous rappelle que c’était la question initiale et que personne n’avait encore relevé le caractère catégoriquement illicite de la seconde liaison. C’est désormais chose faite, en grande partie grâce à Bezoard.

[…]

NB : J’avais dit plus tôt que je retranscrirais le passage du _Dictionnaire de la prononciation française_ de Warnant, mais celui-ci étant identique au mot près à ce qu’a déjà posté Bezoard, je n’en vois plus l’utilité.

En revanche, j’ai trouvé un ouvrage de 1913 disant clairement que l’accumulation des liaisons est parfois blâmable. Il s’agit de _Comment on prononce le français_ de Philippe Martinon (p. 385-386) :

« Je rappelle, pour terminer, que les liaisons les plus correctes, si elles ne sont pas absolument indispensables, doivent être évitées, même dans la lecture, si elles produisent une cacophonie. Or, c’est avec l’s que le cas se produit le plus facilement. Ainsi, _tu a(s) zôté_ est parfaitement correct ; _tu le(s) zas_ est indispensable ; mais _tu le(s) za(s) zôtés_ est inadmissible ; on dira donc _tu le(s) za(s) ôtés_, la seconde liaison n’étant pas indispensable comme la première. »

Je souscris d'ailleurs parfaitement à l'appréciation de l'auteur, mais j'y vois une différence avec les exemples cités précédemment, car ici ce qui produit la cacophonie à mon sens est que deux syllabes avec le son [z] se suivent immédiatement.

Autre point intéressant, Martinon note au sujet des États-Unis (p. 377) : « Quand ce mot était de création nouvelle, sans soudure entre les éléments, on le prononçait sans liaison. »

[…]


----------

